# Purple spotted gudgeon Mogurnda mogurnda



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi, right now I have the chance to get some of these cool little gobies, and I would love to.

I'm doing a bit of research on these guys beforehand, but I can't find much info.

So, I was wondering if any of you who keep them could answer my questions;

1) I have a 30 gallon tank. How many could I put in there, at least initially?

2) What should I feed them? Can they adapt to dried foods like Hikari sinking carnivore, etc?

3) How should I decorate the tank? What kind of decorations should I use?

Ted


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Gobies as a rule will eat just about anything offered. While I've never owned this particular species I do have experience with others. Think about a gobies natural habitat. They like to hide, most like fast currents with places to duck and cover out of the current. For the moment that's all I've got for you. Maybe bringing this back to the top will get some attention


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

The males get about 7" long the females are just under 6". You should start off with 4-6 in the 30 gallon and remove some only if they're stressed (I've only had this happen on occasion with gobies). These gobies are found all over Australia and I think New Guinea, they are undemanding residents, so decorate the aquarium for your own liking but be sure to include some hiding spots. This fish will eat anything that can fit into their mouths, they'll eat pellets, shrimp, insects and other fish. They're a great fish, but only sporadically imported.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was under the impression that they were exptremely aggressive towards others in their species? I guess I could be wrong on that.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow thanks! I'll try them out then. I can't readily get the fish recommended in the 30 gallon cookie cutter setup and I like oddballs, so I'll go with these gobies.

I'll post later. First I'll call the shop and ask what they're eating.... :thumb:

Ted


----------

